

WebOS Internals : The homebrew team for webOS - newman314
http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
newman314
From the previous discussions about TouchPads
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2638537>), I figured it might be helpful
to provide a link to those interested in exploring webOS.

It really is quite nice and very very hacker friendly.

